# Iberital MC2 clean



## Surfingobo (Apr 18, 2020)

Feeling pleased with myself, grinder has been making a horrible noise for a few days so I've stripped and cleaned it (which I meant to do anyway since purchasing on here over a month ago), gave everything a good clean. Traced noise to the bottom bushing/drive shaft interface. But of lithium grease (food safe would be better but I didn't have any and it's not in contact with anything I'll consume).

put it all back together and got it dialled in, much quieter and seems to grind a little faster as well.

One question, mine doesn't have the sticker for grind setting on the hopper, but the hopper does spin a little when the grinder is running so it wouldn't work anyway, have I got an earlier version or something??


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Mine had a sticker, but the hopper turned as you described so I removed it as it was pointless.


----------



## Surfingobo (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks @GrowlingDog just wanted to make sure!


----------



## danburbridge (Jul 18, 2020)

Just taken mine apart to identify why its stopped working (motor has sxxx the bed) and was surprised quite how much stale grounds was retained and spilled inside....

Mine is about years old and doesn't have the sticker either.


----------

